# Animals



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Gallop, pastel pencils, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Squirrel, pastel pencils and soft pastel, 30x25cm, by me, 2021


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Happiness in small things, pastel pencils, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

AlexThorne said:


> Beautiful work! BRAVO!


thanks a lot


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Ostap, me, pastel pencils, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Red Panda, 30x40cm, pastel pencils, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Giraffes, pastel pencils, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Black Panther, pastel pencils and soft pastel, 42x32cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Grace, pastel pencils, 40x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Fox, pastel pencils, 30x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Robbin, pastel pencils, 20x20cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Zebra, soft pastel pencils, 30x40cm, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Leopard, pastel pencils, by me, 2022


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

King of beasts, pastel pencils, 40x55cm, by me, 2022


----------



## phoenixdesignstoday (9 mo ago)

AnnaDawsonArt said:


> Fox, pastel pencils, 30x30cm, by me, 2022
> View attachment 68251


I absolutely 💯 LOVE this!!! You are very talented!


----------

